# 10,000 WV Bass Festival results day 1



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I would like to thank all of you for being patient. Mother nature dealt us a huge blow right at weigh in. We had a lightning strike take out pa system. Thank godness we did not plug the scales or the the computer into the electric or it could have been ugly. We were able to overcome the conditions but it was stressfull to say the least. Do not wear nice shoes the weigh in area is very muddy. We have checked the weights from 2 back up figures we had going in conjuction with the computer and found only one mistake. We are in the process of correcting and apoligize for the delay posting but I am sure you want us to do it right. Lets hope mopther nature takes it easy on us day 2. Good luck guys and catch em.
Jami Norman (weighmaster) 

http://www.wvbassfestival.com/


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

God speed Jami.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will post after I get to work.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.wvbassfestival.com/

Well it is in the 2015 WV Bass Festival is complete and it was a tough one to say the least.

1 *KEITH DAVIS-*JODY DOWLER 118 8/ 8 13.76 2.71 13.76
Congrats Keith and Jody for the 10,000 win. It was soo hot this last weekend and the pop up storms were a challenge.Day 2 was sunny all day until we weighed 3 bags in then I hear thunder. Next thing I know a wind gust blows over out LED Flatscreen tv and shatters it on stage. Our mc was not able to give updates on current leaders after that. I learned quite a bit about the process and location and we already have many ideas to be better prepared for mother nature at the next event. Remember the fall event will be coming up in October your boat number will be the number that you enter on the website. Thanks to all the anglers you did great.


----------

